# Hunting from Vehicles



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard you guys have trouble with road hunters out there. I also hate road hunters....take a look at this picture from last year....this is just getting ridiculous!










Good luck to everyone this weekend....no matter what you drive! :beer: [/img]


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------

